# Exporting car out from Spain



## Trusetyven

I am sure that some of you here will say that my idea is not possible. But I give it a go anyway. 

I own a car, and I am moving from Spain to Poland. That car is registered on me, and got Spanish license plates. 

I will bring the car with me to Poland, and register it there.

My idea is to drive it to Poland, and then return the license plates by mail to Spain. 
However, I do not know if this is doable. Or if I am better off doing the journey of export plates. 

- Where would I send the plates?
- Do I need any other documentation when doing that? 
- Do I need to bring any documentation with me from Spain?

Appreciate some input and facts


----------



## Madliz

I believe you would have to do a _baja de transito comunitario_ either at your local tráfico office or through a gestoría. That would remove the vehicle from the Spanish system and stop you being charged the annual municipal tax. I did a motorbike recently and the cost was around €70.


----------



## xabiaxica

Trusetyven said:


> I am sure that some of you here will say that my idea is not possible. But I give it a go anyway.
> 
> I own a car, and I am moving from Spain to Poland. That car is registered on me, and got Spanish license plates.
> 
> I will bring the car with me to Poland, and register it there.
> 
> My idea is to drive it to Poland, and then return the license plates by mail to Spain.
> However, I do not know if this is doable. Or if I am better off doing the journey of export plates.
> 
> - Where would I send the plates?
> - Do I need any other documentation when doing that?
> - Do I need to bring any documentation with me from Spain?
> 
> Appreciate some input and facts


think of it the other way round

you're going to _import it to Poland

_don't do anything before you leave, take all your documentation with you, & find out what you have to do to import it to Poland

when you do that, Spain will be informed by the relevant department in Poland


----------



## snikpoh

wouldn't it be best to at least let the town hall know so that the annual road tax isn't continually chased?

That's what I would do at the very least - I know what should happen but I'd want to be sure with that one.


----------



## Trusetyven

Madliz said:


> I believe you would have to do a _baja de transito comunitario_ either at your local tráfico office or through a gestoría. That would remove the vehicle from the Spanish system and stop you being charged the annual municipal tax. I did a motorbike recently and the cost was around €70.



Did you leave your license plates in Spain, or send the after? To you remember exactly what documents you had to fill in?


----------



## Trusetyven

xabiachica said:


> think of it the other way round
> 
> you're going to _import it to Poland
> 
> _don't do anything before you leave, take all your documentation with you, & find out what you have to do to import it to Poland
> 
> when you do that, Spain will be informed by the relevant department in Poland


If it was that simple.. But I am pretty sure, that I need to export it on paper before importing it. 
As you say, bring the documentation with me to Poland. My "master-genius plan" is to do exactly that. But I need to know exactly what documents I need, what to pay, and where to return the plates. 

I really doubt that it is that easy that the Polish authorities do his for me. I must probably bring some proof that the car has legally left Spain. 

Or no?


----------



## xabiaxica

Trusetyven said:


> If it was that simple.. But I am pretty sure, that I need to export it on paper before importing it.
> As you say, bring the documentation with me to Poland. My "master-genius plan" is to do exactly that. But I need to know exactly what documents I need, what to pay, and where to return the plates.
> 
> I really doubt that it is that easy that the Polish authorities do his for me. I must probably bring some proof that the car has legally left Spain.
> 
> Or no?


that's how it works when you take a car from any other EU country to another, so I don't see why Poland would be different

You usually just need proof that you own the car


----------



## Madliz

Trusetyven said:


> Did you leave your license plates in Spain, or send the after? To you remember exactly what documents you had to fill in?


The license plates are of no use and are not required for the vehicle or owner, plus there is no requirement for them to be handed in. Dispose of them safely or hang them in your new garage as a memento!

From memory, the gestor took copies of my NIE, permiso de circulación and ficha técnica. I had the paperwork I needed back within two weeks. In a tráfico office they may do it on the day.

By doing this you are secure in the knowledge that the vehicle is no longer in the Spanish system and no taxes or fines will be accruing without your knowledge. I wouldn't put my faith in a third country returning - and Spain processing - the paperwork.


----------



## Madliz

> I must probably bring some proof that the car has legally left Spain.
> 
> Or no?


You only need the car documents to register a vehicle in another EU country. There is no need for 'exit papers'.


----------



## Overandout

xabiachica said:


> that's how it works when you take a car from any other EU country to another, so I don't see why Poland would be different
> 
> You usually just need proof that you own the car



Are you sure about that?

When you import a vehicle from the UK into Spain, the Spanish authorities do not deal with the UK DVLA. In fact they expect you (the owner and importer) to have the relevant export papers from the UK when you try to registed it in Spain. If you don't have them, you are just sent away until you do....


----------



## Trusetyven

Madliz said:


> The license plates are of no use and are not required for the vehicle or owner, plus there is no requirement for them to be handed in. Dispose of them safely or hang them in your new garage as a memento!
> 
> From memory, the gestor took copies of my NIE, permiso de circulación and ficha técnica. I had the paperwork I needed back within two weeks. In a tráfico office they may do it on the day.
> 
> By doing this you are secure in the knowledge that the vehicle is no longer in the Spanish system and no taxes or fines will be accruing without your knowledge. I wouldn't put my faith in a third country returning - and Spain processing - the paperwork.



Did you drive away from Spain with the Spanish plates on?


----------



## Madliz

Trusetyven said:


> Did you drive away from Spain with the Spanish plates on?


I was exporting a motorbike that had been sold to Germany. It went in the van with the plates on. Once the new owner got it, he could do with the plates what he wanted. There is no need to hand them in anywhere.


----------



## xabiaxica

Madliz said:


> I believe you would have to do a _baja de transito comunitario_ either at your local tráfico office or through a gestoría. That would remove the vehicle from the Spanish system and stop you being charged the annual municipal tax. I did a motorbike recently and the cost was around €70.


but once that is done, is it legal to drive it to leave the country with it?


----------



## Madliz

xabiachica said:


> but once that is done, is it legal to drive it to leave the country with it?


My bike went into a van, but you can get a temporary pass valid for 60 days, with green temporary plates, in order to exit the country.

"Una vez dado de baja, si el comprador desea circular con el vehículo hasta la frontera, deberá solicitar un permiso temporal para traslado al extranjero (placa de matrícula verde), que tendrá una validez de 60 días. En este caso el vehículo deberá tener la ITV en vigor."

Leer más: Vender o trasladar un coche al extranjero, exportación: trámites a realizar Â« Preguntas Frecuentes


----------



## gus-lopez

Madliz said:


> My bike went into a van, but you can get a temporary pass valid for 60 days, with green temporary plates, in order to exit the country.
> 
> "Una vez dado de baja, si el comprador desea circular con el vehículo hasta la frontera, deberá solicitar un permiso temporal para traslado al extranjero (placa de matrícula verde), que tendrá una validez de 60 días. En este caso el vehículo deberá tener la ITV en vigor."
> 
> Leer más: Vender o trasladar un coche al extranjero, exportación: trámites a realizar Â« Preguntas Frecuentes


What Madliz said.
It has to be deregistered in spain & put on the "green " export/import plates ( they can be used for either & have different time periods for each ) just notify insurance company of reg.number change. easier to get a gestoria to do it.

P.S If you don't permanently export it from Spain you will be liable for the road tax for ever more. Along with regular fines for not itv'ing it.


----------



## Trusetyven

Ai caramba! So many EXPERTS here  

Most of you were right. But there are many ways to skin a cat or dog or whatever. 

Here's what I did:

I arranged with a gestor to do the exportation (Baja vehiculu). He agreed with my plan. Drive to Poland, and send the documents to him after I parked the car safely in Poland. Doing this I saved many many EUR! Total price was 60 EUR. 

When I arrived Poland, I visited custom office and the national traffic department. They informed me that what i did in Spain was unnecessary, as they would do it for me automatically when registering the car in Poland. So, basically what they say is that i had wasted 60 EUR. 

The only reason to still take advantage of the Gestor is that if the car is not exported BEFORE Dec 31st, Spain will deduct roadtax from my bank account. (I have closed my bank account, and all relations to Spain. So, by the time they find me, Polish roadtax is already paid) 

Informed the gestor about my new information. He paid back 57 EUR. 

So, to answer my own question from the start:

It is very easy to take the car with you from a EU country to another. Pack the car, motorbike or what ever and drive it directly to where you want to import it. Visit the traffic department. Pay the registration fees, and you are finished.. 

For those of you who will say that Spain will come after me for the road tax; No, they wont. this goes under "double taxation rules" And Poland will not send any document to Spain before i paid my taxes.


----------



## xabiaxica

xabiachica said:


> think of it the other way round
> 
> you're going to _import it to Poland
> 
> _don't do anything before you leave, take all your documentation with you, & find out what you have to do to import it to Poland
> 
> when you do that, Spain will be informed by the relevant department in Poland





Trusetyven said:


> Ai caramba! So many EXPERTS here
> 
> Most of you were right. But there are many ways to skin a cat or dog or whatever.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> I arranged with a gestor to do the exportation (Baja vehiculu). He agreed with my plan. Drive to Poland, and send the documents to him after I parked the car safely in Poland. Doing this I saved many many EUR! Total price was 60 EUR.
> 
> When I arrived Poland, I visited custom office and the national traffic department. They informed me that what i did in Spain was unnecessary, as they would do it for me automatically when registering the car in Poland. So, basically what they say is that i had wasted 60 EUR.
> 
> The only reason to still take advantage of the Gestor is that if the car is not exported BEFORE Dec 31st, Spain will deduct roadtax from my bank account. (I have closed my bank account, and all relations to Spain. So, by the time they find me, Polish roadtax is already paid)
> 
> Informed the gestor about my new information. He paid back 57 EUR.
> 
> So, to answer my own question from the start:
> 
> It is very easy to take the car with you from a EU country to another. Pack the car, motorbike or what ever and drive it directly to where you want to import it. Visit the traffic department. Pay the registration fees, and you are finished..
> 
> For those of you who will say that Spain will come after me for the road tax; No, they wont. this goes under "double taxation rules" And Poland will not send any document to Spain before i paid my taxes.


:snowball:


so I was right  Me, probably the only non-driver here :juggle:

to be fair, I suspect that the others doing all the complicated things were probably selling, as well as exporting, a vehicle


----------



## Trusetyven

xabiachica said:


> :snowball:
> 
> 
> so I was right  Me, probably the only non-driver here :juggle:
> 
> to be fair, I suspect that the others doing all the complicated things were probably selling, as well as exporting, a vehicle


 You are indeed a champion


----------



## Aidiantes68

Does it work the same way even today? That means I drive the car on Spanish plates within Erope (Czech Republic) and only register car here. I do not need to do anything as deregister the car personally in Spain ahead?

Thanks for help!


----------



## Trusetyven

Aidiantes68 said:


> Does it work the same way even today? That means I drive the car on Spanish plates within Erope (Czech Republic) and only register car here. I do not need to do anything as deregister the car personally in Spain ahead?
> 
> Thanks for help!


I believe that it works the same way. Bureaucracy will always be a pain where ever you are. But as long as the car is in circulation in one EU country, there shoul not be any issue registering it in another EU country.


----------



## Nomoss

We have brought two cars here to France from Spain.

We took the Ficha Tecnica, Permiso de Circulacion and current receipt for the local Impuesto de Circulacion (IVTM) for each to Trafico, where they stamped the first two as exported within the EU. They also checked that the ITV's were current. The only reason to use a gestor is to avoid standing in line for long periods.

All the necessary forms were in racks, so they could be chosen and completed before going to a window.

The following year we were charged (via our bank) for the IVTM for the first car, as the paperwork had not reached our Ajuntamieno, so we made sure to advise them when we took the second car to France.

EDIT: When we registered the cars here the French authorities were completely familiar with the process necessary for Spanish registered vehicles, and French documents were issued immediately. This is a bit different now, the system is now on line, and takes months.


----------



## Jimmy-rider

Question to Nommos or anyone who knows. 
Hello, I saw a reply of you about exporting a car from spain. 
I want to go buy and export a car from Spain and drive it back to my country(European). 
I was told from a gestor that if let him do the whole process for me the documents will be ready in 7-14 days. 
I read here that if someone goes.and does it in person the documents may be ready the same day. 
Do you have any idea if this is legit and I could go and finish the whole paper process and getting green number plates within a day or at least quicker than what I was told? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nomoss

Jimmy-rider said:


> Question to Nommos or anyone who knows.
> Hello, I saw a reply of you about exporting a car from spain.
> I want to go buy and export a car from Spain and drive it back to my country(European).
> I was told from a gestor that if let him do the whole process for me the documents will be ready in 7-14 days.
> I read here that if someone goes.and does it in person the documents may be ready the same day.
> Do you have any idea if this is legit and I could go and finish the whole paper process and getting green number plates within a day or at least quicker than what I was told?
> Thanks in advance


We have exported two cars from Spain, but that was several years ago, and the whole process is now probably different. I'm not even sure if it is still possible to do it in person, it may be on-line by now.

I posted to advise people exporting a car they already own, and also to point out the importance of advising the Adjuntamiento of the sale so that the annual road tax is no longer demanded.

The process was simple for us, apart from the long waits in Trafico, as we were residents, and the cars were registered in our names. Non-residents cannot register vehickles in Spain unless they own property there.

Unless you are fluent in Spanish and familiar with the procedure I suggest it's probably best to use a gestor, or buy the car from a dealer who can do the paperwork for you as part of the sale agreement.

I also suggest you read the rules in the link provided in post no. 14 above.

Many gestors, or their employees, may visit Trafico only once or twice a week, and will probably have to go there twice to complete an exportation, which could account for the time you were told to complete the job.

We bought a German registered vehicle from a dealer, who imported it for us. The import duties and costs were included in the sale, but it took several weeks before it was on Spanish plates, and I refused to take delivery and pay the rest of the sale price when the temporary green plates were issued.

When I collected the car he said he would never do it again, as the rules were always changing. He said he'd use a gestor in future.

As far as I know, green plates are for temporary imports, we drove our vehicles to France with their Spanish plates, but the papers were stamped as exported within the EU.


----------



## snikpoh

Nomoss said:


> As far as I know, green plates are for temporary imports, we drove our vehicles to France with their Spanish plates, but the papers were stamped as exported within the EU.


Export from Spain or import to UK. We exported one and used green plates from here.


----------



## Nomoss

snikpoh said:


> Export from Spain or import to UK. We exported one and used green plates from here.


Thanks, I didn't read the previous posts fully.

I saw my vehicle on green plates at the dealer's at one stage of its importation into Spain, and wrongly assumed that to be the only function of them.

The dealer wanted me to pay the balance and accept it like that, but I knew he had already had a lot of hassle, and would have had no incentive to complete the transfer onto Spanish plates if he got the rest of the money.

One advantage of still having the vehicles on Spanish plates and our names on the old registration documents, which showed when we had bought the vehicles, was that the French customs were satisfied by the length of ownership that TVA/IVA/VAT had been paid on them.


----------

